# Egyptian: A spoilt brat/child دلّوعه ?



## londonmasri

Hi all,

I would like a way to say 'a spoilt brat'.

The first context is reagarding a spoilt child. Is it correct to say:
_huwwa fe3lan itdalla3 we huwwa-sghayyar._
_huwwa dalloo3a._

Is there any other term to describe a 'spoilt brat' which can also refer to an adult who always wants things his way.

Many thanks.


----------



## azeid

Hi Masri,
هو فعلاً اتْدَلَّع وهو صغير
هو مِتْدَلَّع
هى مِتْدَلَّعَة
But i would use هى دَلّوعَة ,to mean coquetry (I hope this is the proper word) "خفة و دلال وغنج ".

In Upper Egypt,Some people say جَلَع -مِتْجَلَّع .

There are another expressions may fit here.
هو فاكر الدنيا بتاعته هو بس
هو عايز كل حاجة على مزاجه/هواه

I hope this helps.


----------



## Mahaodeh

Or, you can say مدلّع.


----------



## Ghabi

Can we use عفريت for "brat"?


----------



## Outlandish

Does 'spoilt brat' mean متدلّع or شقى  or both?


----------



## Josh_

You know, I've been thinking about this, and I'm actually not sure that مدلع or متدلع are proper equivalents for "spoiled brat."  

The way I understand the verb دلّع is that it means to spoil in terms of pampering, that is, (excessively) indulging a person (e.g. with kindness, care, presents, etc.).  Likewise, اتدلع means "to be pampered."  

A spoiled brat/child, on the other hand, exhibits certain behaviors.  A spoiled brat is:


> "...characterized by "excessive, self-centered, and immature behavior". It includes lack of consideration for other people, recurrent temper tantrums, an inability to handle the delay of gratification, demands for having one's own way, obstructiveness, and manipulation."


From here.

So, to be sure does مدلع or متدلع mean the above? If so, then it works.  if not, then we must find another term.





azeid said:


> But i would use هى دَلّوعَة ,to mean coquetry (I hope this is the proper word) "خفة و دلال وغنج ".
> 
> 
> I hope this helps.


Yes, that is correct, but it is more common to use the word "flirtation."  هى دَلّوعَة would be "she's a flirt."



Ghabi said:


> Can we use عفريت for "brat"?


Yes, I believe it could, at least in some contexts.



Outlandish said:


> Does 'spoilt brat' mean متدلّع or شقى  or both?


Hopefully the quote I included above helps answer your question.


----------



## azeid

Josh_ said:


> ...characterized by "excessive, self-centered, and immature behavior". It includes lack of consideration for other people, recurrent temper tantrums, an inability to handle the delay of gratification, demands for having one's own way, obstructiveness, and manipulation."


Yes,It is مدلّع or متدلّع that's how i would use it.



Josh_ said:


> Ghabi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we use عفريت for "brat"?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I believe it could, at least in some contexts.
Click to expand...


I agree.



> Originally Posted by *Outlandish*
> Does 'spoilt brat' mean متدلّع or شقى  or both?


I don't think that شقى works here.

Words like  شقى و عفريت و متدلع have positive and negative meanings depending on the context.


----------



## Mahaodeh

Josh_ said:


> You know, I've been thinking about this, and I'm actually not sure that مدلع or متدلع are proper equivalents for "spoiled brat."
> 
> The way I understand the verb دلّع is that it means to spoil in terms of pampering, that is, (excessively) indulging a person (e.g. with kindness, care, presents, etc.). Likewise, اتدلع means "to be pampered."


 
Actually, it can mean being pampered, but it basically means 'spoiled'; it when you give your child whatever he wants, when you don't punish him for acting inappropriately...etc. which in turn results in a self-centered selfish brat.

Usually, when we say مدلّع or متدّلع we mean it negatively and use it the same way the word 'spoiled' is used in English. When we say 'دلّوع' or 'دلّوعة' we mean it positively - while it still means 'spoiled' but it implies that we are not annoyed by it, rather, we like the little child and don't see him/her as a brat. 

As for 'indulging a person and pampering him/her', the word for it is مدلل or متدلل.

There is a significant difference between دلع and دلال.



Josh_ said:


> Yes, that is correct, but it is more common to use the word "flirtation." هى دَلّوعَة would be "she's a flirt."


 
Well, not necessarily - it can be flirting, but then it can be 'innocent', like the way a girl would act towards her father or brother.


Edit: I just remembred another word for spoiled, it's مطعوج and it's always negative.


----------



## Ghabi

azeid said:


> In Upper Egypt,Some people say جَلَع -مِتْجَلَّع .



What's this word? The صعيدي pronunciation of قلع? 



Mahaodeh said:


> There is a significant difference between دلع and دلال.



I think it's also the difference between "to spoil" and "to pamper" in English. For example, Papa saying to Mama:

_matedalleliish il-wad, a7san 7atedalla3iih!_ (Don't pamper the boy or you'll spoil him!)

Is my understanding correct?


----------



## azeid

Ghabi said:


> Originally Posted by *azeid*
> In Upper Egypt,Some people say جَلَع -مِتْجَلَّع
> 
> 
> 
> What's this word? The صعيدي pronunciation of قلع?
Click to expand...

There is someone here interested in Sa3edi dialects 
ج is pronounced as in Fusha
جلع = Jala3
متجلع = Metjalla3


----------



## Ghabi

azeid said:


> There is someone here interested in Sa3edi dialects


You bet!



> ج is pronounced as in Fusha
> جلع = Jala3
> متجلع = Metjalla3



Problem is, I can't find this word in all of my dictionaries. It's just a synonym of دلع?


----------



## azeid

Ghabi said:


> You bet!
> 
> Problem is, I can't find this word in all of my dictionaries. It's just a synonym of دلع?


It is the same word دلع but in صعيدى.

P.S: There are many dialects in Upper Egypt.Words,expressions and pronunciations are different from place to another.


----------



## Mahaodeh

Ghabi said:


> I think it's also the difference between "to spoil" and "to pamper" in English. For example, Papa saying to Mama:
> 
> _matedalleliish il-wad, a7san 7atedalla3iih!_ (Don't pamper the boy or you'll spoil him!)
> 
> Is my understanding correct?


 
Yes, that's correct. Except that I would say 'mat-dalleliish il wad a7san yitdalla3.


----------



## cherine

Mahaodeh said:


> I just remembred another word for spoiled, it's مطعوج and it's always negative.


Maha, as the thread is supposedly about Egyptian Arabic, could you tell us what dialect it is that uses مطعوج ? 


Ghabi said:


> I think it's also the difference between "to spoil" and "to pamper" in English. For example, Papa saying to Mama:
> 
> _matedalleliish il-wad, a7san 7atedalla3iih!_ (Don't pamper the boy or you'll spoil him!)
> 
> Is my understanding correct?


True, but we don't really use دلل - يدلل - تدليلاً  in Egyptian 3ammeyya, but دلّع - يدلَّع - تدليع so this sentence -a very common one, by the way- is usually said like this:
ما تدلعيش الولد عشان ما يفسدش/عشان ما تفسديهوش/لحسن تفسديه
matdalla3ish el walad 3ashan mayefsadsh/matefsedihush/la7san tefesdih.


----------



## Ghabi

cherine said:


> True, but we don't really use دلل - يدلل - تدليلاً  in Egyptian 3ammeyya, but دلّع - يدلَّع - تدليع so this sentence -a very common one, by the way- is usually said like this:
> ما تدلعيش الولد عشان ما يفسدش/عشان ما تفسديهوش/لحسن تفسديه
> matdalla3ish el walad 3ashan mayefsadsh/matefsedihush/la7san tefesdih.



I see. So you use _dalla3_ for "pamper" and _fasad_ for "spoil" in EA.

By the way, dear all, there's a relevent and interesting thread here.


----------



## Mahaodeh

cherine said:


> Maha, as the thread is supposedly about Egyptian Arabic, could you tell us what dialect it is that uses مطعوج ?


 
I'm really not sure, I've heard it in more than one region, mostly in Iraq and Jordan so I'm not so sure.


----------



## alelizio

Guys, I don't speak arabic, but I'm writing a tale where the egyptian character wants to say: "He's been taking care of me since I was a spoiled brat!"
How can I express "spoiled brat" in Arabic, but using roman alphabet?

Thanks

André Luis


----------



## إسكندراني

alelizio said:


> Guys, I don't speak arabic, but I'm writing a tale where the egyptian character wants to say: "He's been taking care of me since I was a spoiled brat!"
> How can I express "spoiled brat" in Arabic, but using roman alphabet?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> André Luis


It depends on the country you are setting your story in.


----------



## alelizio

It takes place in Cairo!
This character likes to use arabic expressions when talking in English!
I'd also wish to know expressions like "for God's sake", "those bastards", and how can he address to his lover (like "my dear", "sweetie", or things like it!

Thanks


----------



## إسكندراني

Metdalla' if he's male, metdalla'a or dalloua if she's female.
as for the other questions, please open new threads if you don't find the answer on search.


----------



## alelizio

Ok, thank you a lot...
I'll finish his part in the story, to see if he'll need other sayings.
Then I'll start another thread... Thanks again

André


----------

